

Sony Releases Google Glass Alternative - elsewhen
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2476892,00.asp

======
virtualswede
So bulky glasses with dongles attached to them is our future? :)

~~~
Shivetya
first images and I was wondering, did they not look at Google Glass? This is
like walkman bulk versus iPod

